# First Year 4Hers



## Sunflower15 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a few questions for all of you 4hers who enter the horse shows. This summer 2012 will be my first year in 4h and my first year showing. I know it's probably different in different counties but I was wondering...

Can 1st year showers get champion and reserve champion? And is it on the same level as the other showers?

By first year do they mean first year 4h or first year showing?

Thanks


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

yeah. it doesnt matter how long youve been in. whatever age group your in (junior or senior) you can win. 
here novice 
(5-8 yrs old) arent allowed to show but juniors and seniors can


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and 4-H! In my county, in Arizona, it doesn't matter what age you are or how long you've been in 4-H to win high point or reserve. Our levels are beginner, intermediate, junior advanced, and senior advanced. My first year in 4-H I was put in intermediate. I won high point at my first show! Last year, my first year in senior advanced, I win reserve high point at our year end county finals. I recently won high point at a regular show in my second year being in senior advanced. 

So it doesn't matter how long you've been in 4-H, showing, or even riding, just as long as you practice a lot and have a great day at the show. Have fun!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

For us, we have regular classes monday-thursday, ribbons given for ten places. Top 3 or so in the class go to Championships, held on Friday. My first year, my gaited gelding and I got two reserve grand champion ribbons on Championship day. Friday is also when dressage and gymkhana awards are given out, divided into junior and senior divisions, and these are regardless of your 4-H year. Top 5 awards are given out for gymkhana, which my gelding also earned for us. "First year" refers to your first year in 4-H.

Good luck, 4-H is a ton of fun. This is my third year.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Sunflower, welcome to the forum! 

While I haven't been a 4Her for quite some time, I do have students in several counties and judge a ton of 4H shows in those that I don't have students. Each club does things a little bit differently. I've even judged at some that allow their mini kids to show in halter, showmanship & w/t. Many have Jr/Sr Champions, Supreme Champion, High Point awards, etc. 

Your best bet to get answers for your specific county is to contact your county youth agent and the horse & pony club leader.


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

First year 4h in my county in michigan can only show one horse but can win, high point awards and grand-reserve champion. 

Also first year means first year in that project in that county.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm a leader of a local 4-H club, 4-H (at least in my state) is a GREAT program that I recommend to almost anyone in the age range. I was in it from clover kids (8) until I was too old (18) and I learned so much though that time period (and not just with horses)

There is no experience required to win champion here, it could be your first year or last. In Nebraska we divide the groups by age range (elementry, Junior and Senior) and there is also a Novice class that someone who it's their first year showing have a chance to enter (or if they have more experience they can go into their age group)

Have fun and enjoy it while it lasts! I miss being able to show in 4-H and doing the advancement levels.


----------



## robohog (Nov 24, 2011)

OuttatheBlue said:


> I'm a leader of a local 4-H club, 4-H (at least in my state) is a GREAT program that I recommend to almost anyone in the age range. I was in it from clover kids (8) until I was too old (18) and I learned so much though that time period (and not just with horses)
> 
> There is no experience required to win champion here, it could be your first year or last. In Nebraska we divide the groups by age range (elementry, Junior and Senior) and there is also a Novice class that someone who it's their first year showing have a chance to enter (or if they have more experience they can go into their age group)
> 
> Have fun and enjoy it while it lasts! I miss being able to show in 4-H and doing the advancement levels.


Well now that you cant show anymore, maybe other people will have a chance now!!! lol.


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

robohog said:


> Well now that you cant show anymore, maybe other people will have a chance now!!! lol.


Until I train the next generation of horse crazy 4-Hers :wink: Hehe ah you obviously missed my attempt at the western riding class (TOO many flying lead changes!)


----------

